# Highly praised guitars you dont like?



## teamSKDM (Apr 15, 2013)

There some guitars out there that most people seem to drool over but I don't appeal to me. Post why some don't appeal to you? Ill start off.

Kxk. Most of the time look like beefed up agiles. Most of the ones I've seen are hardtail and one kind of wood with rarely any tops. Plus I've never seen a bolt on.

Another is suhr. Some of the sickest tops. But so damn ugly. Those headstock and body shapes are just meh.

Do some ranting guys!


----------



## goodtimes (Apr 15, 2013)

the gibson les paul. i never really thought they were comfortable or felt right to me. to be fair i've only ever played few but i didn't like any of them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 15, 2013)

I like how your version of "don't like" is just aesthetic.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 15, 2013)

Jem. Every Jem.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 15, 2013)

ibanez. just cause it has a trem, doesnt make it awesome.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 15, 2013)

Horizon NT-II. I love the look (especially DAT BLUE), I wanted to like it SO BAD. I even ordered one in to try out and most likely buy. But then I played it. My hands don't like the neck. I don't know if it's the carve, or the painted-ness, or what. And despite me KNOWING it's a total workhorse guitar that'll put up with a ton of shit, it didn't really feel solid either... I wish I liked it. But I don't.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 15, 2013)

Not 7 string related, but I've never met a Les Paul or PRS I liked. Les Paul's just don't feel right to me, and PRS guitars just feel "meh" to me. Tons of folks like them, though. 

I've tried to buy a Les Paul at least 3 times because they look bad ass, going around and playing every Les Paul I can find. The best was a 70s refret I found, but when I realized I much prefered playing random MIM Tele that I grabbed off the wall, I decided that Les Paul's just aren't for me.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 15, 2013)

the idea that a KxK is in any way comparable to an Agile 

I think BRJs are overhyped*. I've owned two now and they're good guitars, but not holy-grail-amazing. Both have more flaws than similarly priced factory produced guitars like PRS, or semicustoms like Anderson or Suhr.

Blackmachine's aesthetics don't do it for me. I'm sure they play and sound great but I'm not into the look.


*and I'm just talking about the guitars here, to say nothing about the whole Bernie drama


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty much most small lutheirs who get way to much hype.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Apr 15, 2013)

Strats.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 15, 2013)

Most Ibanez guitars
Dean RC7
Schecter 7 strings

Edit: To explain why I don't like them

Ibanez just never really struck my fancy, usually I find them to be just meh, as they are not my thing, I prefer guitars like PRS and Carvin Etc. I can't really put my finger on it, but they just never did much for me

Dean RC7, too many people I know own one played it, didn't like it, I don't like deans, cool inlay, but I don't like actives too much either. That and the neck was uncomfortable for me

Schecter: usually really corny inlays, and they have weird necks that I cannot seem to get along with. That and some of their bodies are too thick for me, I prefer thin guitars.


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 15, 2013)

JP6s. Can't stand 'em. I like JP7s but not 6s.

Most Ibanez. Really not my thing. I like some Prestiges but for the most part I'm much more of an ESP guy.

Pretty much anything headless. Strikes me as a gimmick.


----------



## ras1988 (Apr 15, 2013)

EBMM JP series: I understand, John Petrucci (I haven't cared for his playing since 6 degrees) uses it but the neck isn't comfortable, the aesthetics are boring, and the pickup combo is excessively compressed and bland compared to most things on the market. I have tried them and their quality is incredible I just can't like them. They are set up for just pushing out music there ,is no real connection to the instrument for me. It just feels like a stenograph instead of a paint brush. Then there is the marketing that revolves around yearly anniversary models with minimal changes, that send the fanboys' hearts all aflutter. It really does put a bitter taste in my mouth for the entire brand.

Ibanez: Just could never mesh with the necks and the more modern metal focus of most of the models. My first 7 was a 7420 and it was fun, I still have the guitar but that is as far into Ibanez as I will go.

I shall expect everyone at my doorstep with pitchforks and torches in due time.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 15, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> the gibson les paul. i never really thought they were comfortable or felt right to me. to be fair i've only ever played few but i didn't like any of them.


 

I also never liked the les paul, and I don't really like strats either.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 15, 2013)

I fucking hate ukeleles


----------



## Njaton (Apr 15, 2013)

I never played a les paul i've cared for, way over priced in my opinion


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh yeah, Gibson SGs. Can't stand those.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 15, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> I fucking hate ukeleles


 

Seriously what's up with all the ukulele crap lol.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 15, 2013)

Les Pauls
Almost any regular Ibanez with a few exceptions (too thin, too weak sounding, too sleek...it's a guitar not a knife)


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2013)

oneblackened said:


> Oh yeah, Gibson SGs. Can't stand those.



+10000000000000 worlds ugliest guitar

Also V's. I like the look of them but they are fucking terribly balanced.. every one of them. most have shitty upper fret access too.



RagtimeDandy said:


> Les Pauls
> Almost any regular Ibanez with a few exceptions (too thin, too weak sounding, too sleek...it's a guitar not a knife)



Have you ACTUALLY seen/played any RG in real life? Not a skinny guitar at all. S series is different on the other hand.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 15, 2013)

I like pretty much all guitars. 

...except V's.


----------



## willis7452 (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't stand Schecter's, Ernie Ball's or Fender's. I cant even deal with the necks on any of them, I don't get why everyone talk's so highly of them. Like it's great that people have their guitar's they like but I just don't get why they get pushed as being really good guitar's When to me I'd take any Ibanez or Dean over a Schecter any day. I ould go on about everything about those three company's but Ill just mainly point out the neck's and the hype of them.


----------



## Car Bomb (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibsons are the most over priced pieces of crap on the market


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 15, 2013)

I've tried several RGs and just can't get along with them (6-8 strings).


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a BFR (without getting pedantic) Rosewood necked JP6. I wanted to love the thing so bad but I just couldn't jive with the neck.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 15, 2013)

willis7452 said:


> I can't stand Schecter's, Ernie Ball's or Fender's. I cant even deal with the necks on any of them, I don't get why everyone talk's so highly of them. Like it's great that people have their guitar's they like but I just don't get why they get pushed as being really good guitar's When to me I'd take any Ibanez or Dean over a Schecter any day. I ould go on about everything about those three company's but Ill just mainly point out the neck's and the hype of them.



Different strokes for different folks. Fender's get pushed because they're great all-rounders and have a fantastic neck for just about everything (except perhaps for people that doe extensive shredding and chords with long stretches between positions).

Ernie Ball necks have similar neck profiles to Fender in general (Petrucci neck profile being a notable exception).

Schecter is somewhere in between a Fender Modern C and the Gibson Roundback.

Now, it's likely you wouldn't like any of those guitars if you play primarily in classical positioning (thumb behind the neck). 

I play primarily with my thumb wrapped around the neck (blues style) so the flatter neck profiles (Ibanez Wizard, ESP U, etc) actually cause my hand to cramp pretty quickly.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Apr 15, 2013)

ras1988 said:


> EBMM JP series: I understand, John Petrucci (I haven't cared for his playing since 6 degrees) uses it but the neck isn't comfortable, the aesthetics are boring, and the pickup combo is excessively compressed and bland compared to most things on the market. I have tried them and their quality is incredible I just can't like them. They are set up for just pushing out music there ,is no real connection to the instrument for me. It just feels like a stenograph instead of a paint brush. Then there is the marketing that revolves around yearly anniversary models with minimal changes, that send the fanboys' hearts all aflutter. It really does put a bitter taste in my mouth for the entire brand.
> 
> Ibanez: Just could never mesh with the necks and the more modern metal focus of most of the models. My first 7 was a 7420 and it was fun, I still have the guitar but that is as far into Ibanez as I will go.
> 
> I shall expect everyone at my doorstep with pitchforks and torches in due time.


Actually I agree with you. They're not bad guitars, and I'll never say they're bad. But I've never gotten along with either one. Not sure what it is about JPs. I don't mind the sound of them, mind you. I don't exactly love it, but I get it. I also found them to be a bit uncomfortable for my tastes. Just overall not my thing. Ibanez on the other hand... no matter which one I try to play, I can never get past the neck. Granted, that only applies to Ibanez electrics, their acoustics I like. I think I might give them another chance in lieu of that 7-string Artcore, but we'll see.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 15, 2013)

Every dean guitar. I have never played one that I really liked. The best one I have played was Michael Angelo Batio's custom dean. It was pretty good, but not any better than your off the shelf Ibanez prestige or Jackson USA model.


----------



## wilch (Apr 15, 2013)

I've never liked the Music Man headstock. It's so small and little, and not in proportion.

(guitar's play nice. But damn, I hate the headstock)


----------



## larry (Apr 15, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Les Pauls
> Almost any regular Ibanez with a few exceptions (too thin, too weak sounding, too sleek...it's a guitar not a knife)



i like thin and sleek, but this made me laugh.

most anything by fender and Gibson. played low and high end examples from both manufacturers and despite the higher end models being of great quality, still aesthetically and physically not my thing. i prefer a flatter neck profile and as mentioned above, a thin, sleek body.


----------



## BillNephew (Apr 15, 2013)

Starcasters. Those bastards have razor sharp fret ends sticking out, can't play in tune for any more than 10 minutes, and the pickups sound like the soundtrack to Deliverance.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 15, 2013)

ras1988 said:


> EBMM JP series: I understand, John Petrucci (I haven't cared for his playing since 6 degrees) uses it but the neck isn't comfortable, the aesthetics are boring, and the pickup combo is excessively compressed and bland compared to most things on the market. I have tried them and their quality is incredible I just can't like them. They are set up for just pushing out music there ,is no real connection to the instrument for me. It just feels like a stenograph instead of a paint brush. Then there is the marketing that revolves around yearly anniversary models with minimal changes, that send the fanboys' hearts all aflutter. It really does put a bitter taste in my mouth for the entire brand.


I think the necks are very comfortable, actually, but that's just a personal preference. I bought a JP because they were the only production 7s on the market that had the specs I want (because, at the time, Parker was still saying that they would never make 7-strings), and I bought the JPXI specifically because of the ebony fretboard, stainless steel frets and thinner neck, none of which were available on the standard models. Why is variety such an awful thing?


wilch said:


> I've never liked the Music Man headstock. It's so small and little, and not in proportion.
> 
> (guitar's play nice. But damn, I hate the headstock)



What I hate about the EBMM headstocks is that I think they're asymmetrical the wrong way. 5-string basses have the four heaviest strings on one side, and the lightest string on the other. Why not at LEAST 3+2? Same thing with the 7-string guitars: 5 bass side, 2 treble. Also, and this might be completely incorrect, but it seems like it would be a better idea to have more strings on the treble side for purposes of evening out tension on the headstock.


BillNephew said:


> Starcasters. Those bastards have razor sharp fret ends sticking out, can't play in tune for any more than 10 minutes, and the pickups sound like the soundtrack to Deliverance.



Starcasters are not exactly what I would call "highly praised".


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow. Let's see...


1. Gibson Les Paul
2. Gibson SG
3. ALL Ibanez electrics
4. Fender Strat
5. Fender Jaguar
6. (I hate to say it, but) ESP Viper. I hate SGs, and Vipers are just uglier SGs.
7. Vs. All V shaped guitars ever.
8. Explorer. Every Explorer or EX style shape ever.
9. All B.C. Rich guitars. Wait. you said highly praised, right? Nevermind...


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 15, 2013)

RZKSpieler said:


> Wow. Let's see...
> 
> 
> 1. Gibson Les Paul
> ...



What guitars do you like? lol


----------



## BillNephew (Apr 15, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Starcasters are not exactly what I would call "highly praised".


I was being sarcastic. The only guitar that I can't really bond with is my LTD-EC1000. It just feels like a cheap guitar to me, even though it's one of the higher end LTDs.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 15, 2013)

wilch said:


> I've never liked the Music Man headstock. It's so small and little, and not in proportion.
> 
> (guitar's play nice. But damn, I hate the headstock)



Sterling said they make them that way so that they'll fit in overheads on planes. I hate the way look too though.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> What guitars do you like? lol



ESP guitars


----------



## User Name (Apr 15, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> Sterling said they make them that way so that they'll fit in overheads on planes. I hate the way look too though.


they obviously need bigger planes


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 15, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> +10000000000000 worlds ugliest guitar
> 
> Have you ACTUALLY seen/played any RG in real life? Not a skinny guitar at all. S series is different on the other hand.



Yes I have. They aren't too comfortable to me and I've had some seriously bad luck with getting the ones with bad frets. Also the neck is too thin for me as a prefer the rounder neck types. I know people love em but they do absolutely nothing for me


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 15, 2013)

Agile is a big no for me. They sound papery.


----------



## Kwirk (Apr 15, 2013)

I've hated every Gibson I've tried. Absolutely hate where the pickup selector is on some of them.


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Apr 15, 2013)

i used to hate any fender but lately i've been gassing for one.... weird how tastes change through time. one i still hate and i know half of the answers here are the same, gibson... i've owned gibson and owned epiphone and even owned a hondo II and they all played the same to me... to each their own though


----------



## littledoc (Apr 16, 2013)

Mostly I'm just unimpressed by the common association that higher price or "made in Japan/USA" equals superior quality. I've seen USA guitars with all kinds of problems, and Korean/Indo guitars that were amazing.

When people talk about x guitar brand being oh-so-amazing quality compared to production guitars, notice the conspicuous absence of specific, quantifiable things. All but the most absurdly cheap guitars will at least have properly dried wood, stable necks, and level frets. I think any quantifiable quality tops off around the $700-$1200 range. The rest is marketing bullshit, cost of labor, rarity, and aesthetic appointments like exotic woods and inlays.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 16, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> I got a BFR (without getting pedantic) Rosewood necked JP6. I wanted to love the thing so bad but I just couldn't jive with the neck.



Agreed, I can play a BFR Jp7 though and feel comfortable, but if you give me a JP6 I can't stand it. I don't know why...


----------



## icos211 (Apr 16, 2013)

All Ibanez RG guitars ever. I have never, in my life, played one that I like. The necks are way too thin, and I do mean WAY too thin for my taste. What's worse is that most of them have a flat spot on the neck to accommodate the thinness. So very uncomfortable. Plus trems... I see no point to trems and all that they seem to do is jack up the price. Combine this with the most generic, uninteresting body styles, boring regular old dot inlays, ugly ass inline headstocks, reversed or no, and a million indecipherable numbers and letters in the name that do less than nothing to help me decipher what freaking guitar it actually is.

The green dot Universe is the WORST example of pretty much everything that I have said above, in my own opinion, at least.

Disclaimer: This is all my opinion and if you like them then I'm not one to judge. I absolutely love Schecters, and we all know the majority disposition towards those on this board...


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 16, 2013)

When I was younger I hated, HATED superstrats and bolt-on necks.

These days 98% of my guitars are superstrats and half of them are bolt-ons.

OH GOD WHEN I HIT 40 I'M GOING TO TURN INTO A BLUES LAWYER WITH A $4,000 STRATOCASTER


----------



## Syriel (Apr 16, 2013)

EBMM JP. 6, 7, doesn't matter. They just don't gel with me, despite every one I've held that oozed quality. But that's it. I just couldn't stand playing it. I felt awkward and uncomfortable.

ESP SC. I can't stand the middle pickup. It doesn't get it the way of my picking like some people that are annoyed by it, but I just really can't stand it.

PRS. I love them. I really do. Now only if they would do something about that awkward pickup selector placement that just kills it for me. I know I can rewire it and move it... But still.


----------



## SummonTheAncients (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't get along with Ibanez 6 strings. Neck is way too small for me. 7 or 8 strings are fine.

Les Pauls are just plain uncomfortable to play for me in all aspects. Neck, weight, body shape, etc.

Blackmachines don't appeal to me aesthetically.

JP6/7. Played one of each, didn't care for either. Wasn't too much of a difference for me from any model of any brand half its price in any regard (sound, playability, looks, overall quality). fite me irl

Agile's neck carve makes me puke.

On the other hand...

I enjoy Schecter's neck carve. Much more than any Ibanez.

I used to hate PRS' heel thing but I got used to it. I very much enjoy PRS and Fender style necks (although those are very highly praised).

Dean USA's aren't bad. They don't ONLY make Razorbacks (unless you round up...).

I think that's it. May think of others later.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 16, 2013)

littledoc said:


> I think any quantifiable quality tops off around the $700-$1200 range. The rest is marketing bullshit, cost of labor, rarity, and aesthetic appointments like exotic woods and inlays.



Aaaaabsolutely not true. Fretwork, precision of craftsmanship, reliability of components and yes, quality of wood all go up the more money you spend (assuming it's a reputable manufacturer). And with good high-end companies, there's much less chance of any one guitar they put out being a lemon.

Does quality level off at some point? I'm sure it does. Are there amazing guitars in that lower price range? Absolutely! Does marketing and name recognition factor into prices? Capitalism 101. But there's definitely a quantifiable quality difference between my $1200 Ibanez Prestige and my >$3000 Anderson, for instance.


----------



## Toxin (Apr 16, 2013)

ebmm's neck is a no no for me
sounds great though


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 16, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Aaaaabsolutely not true. Fretwork, precision of craftsmanship, reliability of components and yes, quality of wood all go up the more money you spend (assuming it's a reputable manufacturer). And with good high-end companies, there's much less chance of any one guitar they put out being a lemon.
> 
> Does quality level off at some point? I'm sure it does. Are there amazing guitars in that lower price range? Absolutely! Does marketing and name recognition factor into prices? Capitalism 101. But there's definitely a quantifiable quality difference between my $1200 Ibanez Prestige and my >$3000 Anderson, for instance.



Agreed. There is a reason why my ESPs have cost between 1500-2000 dollars, and LTDs cost much less. Craftsmanship is FAR superior on the MIJ ESPs. Same with why Suhrs, Thorns and Andersons cost the way they do. You ever play those beauties? AWESOME guitars.


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 16, 2013)

Indeed. The quality of an ESP is far superior to that of an LTD. The quality of wood, the craftsmanship, the fit and finish, is all top tier. You get what you pay for.


----------



## -42- (Apr 16, 2013)

I absolutely cannot deal with the necks on Schecter 7s. My puny hands are no match. I also cannot deal with the necks on Ibanez 7s, just because my thumb ends up in an awkward place.


----------



## potatohead (Apr 16, 2013)

Anything with a neck angle just kills me, Les Pauls and ESP Eclipses etc, I just can't do it. I do have two Carvin CS's on order though which have no angle and a recessed TOM. I just can't handle the TOM being so high up off the guitar, drives me bonkers.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Apr 16, 2013)

Man, I am really surprised to see so much distaste for Les Pauls, but I am on that bandwagon! I thought I was the only one! To me they all sound just miserably dark, heavy, and clunky: kind of like how they look! Also my hands are too big for that short of a scale length.


----------



## littledoc (Apr 16, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Aaaaabsolutely not true. Fretwork, precision of craftsmanship, reliability of components and yes, quality of wood all go up the more money you spend (assuming it's a reputable manufacturer). And with good high-end companies, there's much less chance of any one guitar they put out being a lemon.




That's exactly my point though about non-specifics. If the frets on a guitar are properly leveled (which they damn well should be if you drop a grand on a guitar), that's that. You could maybe toss in an upcharge for a Plek job or something, but a straight edge is a straight edge. Paying a grand more isn't going to magically make frets more level. And when you say "quality of wood", what does that even mean? Is it more resonant? Could you tell a difference blindfolded once the guitar is plugged in? Is it supposedly less likely to warp or crack? If so, based on what evidence?

And while it's true that limited quantities make for a lower probability of a lemon, it's also compartively harder to resolve an issue with a rarer axe. Something's not right with your Ibanez Prestige or high-end LTD, you send it back to the store and get a replacement because there are thousands being made. 

I'm not saying there's no difference. But the difference tends not to be in functional areas of the guitar.





rjnix_0329 said:


> Man, I am really surprised to see so much distaste for Les Pauls, but I am on that bandwagon! I thought I was the only one! To me they all sound just miserably dark, heavy, and clunky: kind of like how they look! Also my hands are too big for that short of a scale length.



Hear hear! My bro has a USA Les Paul, and is quite proud of it. I thought it was terribly uncomfortable with atrocious upper-fret access.


----------



## acauseforpatric (Apr 16, 2013)

Everything Gibson. Ever. I loathe them. Also someone said ukuleles and I could not agree more.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 16, 2013)

So are we just talking aesthetically?


if we are talking about instruments we have ACTUAL EXPERIENCE with, newer, Non Custom shop GIbsons and fenders. Too hit-or-miss. Recently, a Nik Huber. It was everything I wanted it to be, and perfect, but the neck was too much for me.  I wanted it to be a keeper, but I just couldn't get the neck to work for me.


----------



## fps (Apr 16, 2013)

Bah Les Pauls are awesome if you get a good one, you either "get it" or you don't with those guitars, my 92 Studio is magic very inspirational to write on and great sound. 

Anyway, Ibanez 7 strings, I can't get on with the necks and the looks are very utilitarian to my eyes, so I don't feel very inspired when writing on them. Quite like the RGs that used to come in very bright colours in 6 strings, and actually can get on with the neck in 6 string form.


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 16, 2013)

Flying Vs and Strats. 
Strats just seem bulky to me and the neck is not my up of tea. I just have a JP50 and it is so much more playable then any strat I've encountered..perhaps the other Fender neck profiles are better to me.

And I just think Gibson shapes are dumb or not personally appealing.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Apr 16, 2013)

That dam Rusty Cooley Dean is one UGLY FUTHER MOCKER!!!!!


----------



## Chronograph (Apr 16, 2013)

Any mass production guitar. 

What they're after is high payrolls to the executives and high dividends to the stockholders. Couldn't care less about the unique personal features of a guitar. Just a conveyer of faceless clones. 

P.S. If Dan (Oni Guitars) ever considered selling his business to one of the majors, I would sell all my Onis right away


----------



## DoomMantia (Apr 16, 2013)

Les Pauls, Schecters


----------



## Matt_D_ (Apr 16, 2013)

i dislike SG's, neck dive for decades, and not a fan of their sound. not my thing, lots of people love em and rock em well.

bolt on V's. I went oh man high fret access! until i played one. meh. 

i dislike pickguards too. so much beautiful wood in the world covered by 3$ of plastic.


----------



## aikupu (Apr 16, 2013)

don't care much about those X-style guitars like jackson warrior...


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 16, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> So much beautiful wood in the world covered by 3$ of plastic.




Giggity.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 16, 2013)

Gibson les paul. Tried them but nothing about it appeals to me.


----------



## HeadBender (Apr 16, 2013)

- Everything that is Ibanez. I hate that everywhere I look I see someone with an Ibanez. Also their butterfly fart neck is unbearable.
- Stratocasters &#8594; Sound + Middle pickup
- Gibson Reverse V...wft?


----------



## hairychris (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't easily play anything with a carved top & TOM or similar "tall" bridge due to shitty right hand/wrist habits. Haven't bought an LP and sold on an absolute beast of a PRS due to this. And my time with a Schecter HR7 was, erm, unsussessful! With this in mind, screw ESP for not making a Hipshotted Horizon. Bastards. You'll never has my monies!! 

Jackson Kelly. A bucket list guitar, had one, was great sitting but couldn't get to balance on a strap. Passed that on.

Fuck Strats. Teles are badassed, though. 6 string RGs are unplayable due to the neck being like a pencil (I like the 7 though).

Anything with a MEEE-HASSIVE headstock - looking at you, Dean. The Jackson 3x3 headstock is rank as well: Jacksons should be pointy, end of.

There's plenty more that I dislike!


----------



## Quitty (Apr 16, 2013)

Another one for Ibanez.
I realized, at some point, i was going through a lot of effort to make my 1527 sound, well, less Ibanez-ish.

Also, any V. Dafuq?


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Apr 16, 2013)

Ibanez, For $700+ give me a damn ebony fretboard for god's sake.....


----------



## Gram negative (Apr 16, 2013)

Les Pauls.....YOU are the anti everything I like about guitars.
-The fucking pickup selectors are in the way. When you come up with your hand while youre strumming, you change the pickup from bridge to neck. Annoying.
-Tiny Tiny fretboard.
-Jesus Christ these are heavy guitars. Ever played an hour and a half set with a Les Paul strapped on you? Holy shit. 
- Quality is all over the place. 
-They are over priced. I can buy a Prestige Ibanez, or a Fender signature custom ( SRV, Mayer, Clapton, Eric Johnson) for how much a Les Paul standard costs.
-No trems. Minus the 2 or 3 custom models...one of which is $5000.

On the plus side, Les Pauls do usually have a beautiful wood top. I love their colors and wood grain. I played Epiphone Les Pauls and SGs for a while, when I was much younger. basically because I thought they were THE rock guitar. 

Now I know, the best guitar is the one that makes you want to play all the time.

I would still like to own a Gibson/Epiphone semi-hollow body to play some blues/country tunes with. But Les Pauls? Fuck em!


----------



## Rook (Apr 16, 2013)

This I is difficult to me as I tend to work with whatever I've got and I've played enough guitars now to know you can't judge a brand or a type without trying a decent sample. Used to 'hate' Ibanez and Telecasters and what have you but when I was about 16 and cos they didn't have EMG's and sharp points and some guitarist I liked said they were gay.

Nowadays the guitars I've tried with a certain expectation that hasn't been lived up to:
- PRS - stunning quality, don't really like their hard tails, seems a little daft, but I live their trems blocked in terms of profile, I really HATE the pickups. Their rep would come with all this wishy washy shit that works great on what JephJacques calls 'blues lawyers', "we found this ancient winding machine and Paul farted some fairy dust on it with a photograph ofLindy Fralin between his but cheeks blah blah blah..." and every time I'd believe him, plug it and and immediately just go YUCK YUCK YUCK WHAT IS THIS SHIT.

Their necks don't tend to suit me either, I like the Wide Fat though, or whatever the really chunky baseball neck is they make.

I have genuinely liked one PRS, it was a screwed up metallic black 'pre factory' CE24 with PAF Pros, heavily modded, really enjoyed playing it.

Yes I know you can change pickups but I still don't tend to like playing PRS's.

- (My) Dean Razorback - Man, I was 16 or however old, these had just been released, I was on a huge Dime hypefest, I ordered one of the first Razorbacks off the production line, got an epic price on it ($2.10 to the pound bitches) and when I got it, I gotta say I really enjoyed it the first few days. Within a month one of the screws on the locking nut had stripped, a couple of bits of paint had chipped off without provocation, the neck pickup sounded wank.... 

A good friend of mine at the time, who was 27 so significantly more mature than me, he was like a big brother, role model kind of friend, was moving to the USA and knew I loved Jackson so offered to sell me his SL2H for an absolutely crazy price and I turned it down because it wasn't Dime related or pointy enough.

One of the few guitar related things I regret, I'm all about learning from mistakes but that was just such a shame to miss out on that.

It's worth adding this is when I first heard back from Doug who said I could get a B6 in 7 weeks for £1050 and I was like SEVEN WEEKS FUCK THAT.

Kids.

- Fender Broadcaster (I THINK, it was a very early 50's blonde Tele) - If I didn't know what it was and somebody just handed it to me within minutes I'd have just handed it back, I realise the significance of it is historical and nostalgic more than anything and in that respect it is an amazing thing to behold. As a guitar, this particular one didn't sound good at all and was pretty horrific to play. Owned by a collector who took decent care of it too.

I don't want you to think I'm missing the point, the historical implications are wonderful and it was an amazing thing to hold, but people had implied it was some holy grail guitar but it just wasn't, I'd have taken a '61/'62 Tele over it for (at the time) a tenth of the price.

- Caparison - Just not worth the money for me, I'd pay half what they cost and like em, but I expected way more. All there is to it really. At the price they are gimme a USA Jackson any day.

Woah that post got long!


----------



## danresn (Apr 16, 2013)

I now feel like I'm jumping on the bandwagon but almost all Gibson Les Pauls annoy me. Funnily enough I dream of owning a Gibson Les Paul Junior. Also I approve of SGs (until you play them standing up).


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn! I forgot Telecasters!! I hate those bastards. Hate the twang, hate the shape, and the thing I hate the most is that god awful, ugly as hell headstock.


----------



## Nag (Apr 16, 2013)

Anything Fender. The necks feel bad (especially when they're sort of lacquered), the headstocks look terrible and the bridges are super uncomfortable. The bulky fat-ass neckjoint is also annoying and last but not least, dot inlays look cheap as fuck.

rant done.


----------



## Rook (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought the point of this is that you were expecting to like them, not you just don't like em anyway


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 16, 2013)

The Ibanez Premium series, they play uncomfortable.


----------



## Nag (Apr 16, 2013)

Rook said:


> I thought the point of this is that you were expecting to like them, not you just don't like em anyway




but ranting is fun...


I like how Fenders sound, they just play like shit IMO.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Apr 16, 2013)

Vigier Excalibur (this includes a 1 off guitar made for one of their artists)

Neck Shape, woods, playability, styling = Win

Being to lazy to correctly cut the slots in the nut because you have a zero fret, leading to strings cutting into the headstock behing the nut = WTF?

One of the guitars in question was £2800 / $6000 at the time and was my pride and joy until i notice buzzing, took off the strings to restring and notices that the previous strings had cut into the h/stock.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 16, 2013)

ManOnTheEdge said:


> Vigier Excalibur (this includes a 1 off guitar made for one of their artists)
> 
> Neck Shape, woods, playability, styling = Win
> 
> ...



Uhm... How does that work?


----------



## Swyse (Apr 16, 2013)

Had a couple jp6s, never really liked the narrow feeling necks. I've had a RGA121, but it didn't stay in tune and the arch top wasn't comfortable. Had a couple epiphone and gibson SGs, but neck dive is weak.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 16, 2013)

guitar a looks like guitar b, so it's bad? wut?


----------



## ZachK (Apr 16, 2013)

Everything Dean put out, except for the ML. I can dig the Dean ML.

Not a huge fan of the cutaways on ViK guitars, but I loooooooove the headstocks. 

Not a huge fan of most of the Fender Pawn Shop 51 and that entire series either.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 16, 2013)

I loathe The Gibson Les Paul!!! The neck feel puts me in the mind of grinding a fat girl. Ugh...gross.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Apr 16, 2013)

i hate to be that guy but my cheapo 1989 Ibanez RG550 is MUCH easier to play than some >$1000 superstrats i've played: Caparison Dellinger II & ESP M-II. The Capa sounds great though..


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2013)

Chronograph said:


> Any mass production guitar.
> 
> What they're after is high payrolls to the executives and high dividends to the stockholders. Couldn't care less about the unique personal features of a guitar. Just a conveyer of faceless clones.
> 
> P.S. If Dan (Oni Guitars) ever considered selling his business to one of the majors, I would sell all my Onis right away



Anyone who owns multiple Onis and a Blackmachine obviously has good taste in gear, so far be it for me to criticize what you're playing. However, what you're being critical of here has literally *nothing* to do with the guitars themselves. You're basically ranting against corporate politics. That's fine, but this isn't really the place.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 16, 2013)

New esps horizon ntii and a new eclipse felt sterile.

As do fenders.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 16, 2013)

B.C. Rich short horned Mockingbird guitars. A slightly modified version of the more popular Mockingbird. Vintage B.C. Rich guitar collectors go after them like crazy. The most popluar musician that I can think of who used one is Slayer guitarist, Kerry King.

http://www.twylah.com/OfficialBCRich/tweets/159544445803560961

Jackson Death angel guitar. I believe at one point they were very considered the "Holy Grail" of Jackson guitars up until when Jackson started limited production of them to the public.


----------



## ShredderJoshW (Apr 16, 2013)

I dislike the headstocks on most strictly 7 guitars, and the bolt on neck joint looks bad.... Have seen a couple of guitars I liked but not a lot..


----------



## Valnob (Apr 16, 2013)

Almost all jackson's


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Apr 16, 2013)

Fenders and Gibsons? I know they are great guitars...but same old tech and they cost a kidney...I rather keep buying Ibanezes.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 16, 2013)

From personal experience...

I'm an Ibanez guy and I've always wanted an Ibanez Universe since I saw Vai on Headbanger's Ball with one. But, no matter how many times I tryone at GC and want to love it I just come away unimpressed.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 16, 2013)

Fucken aye you guys are picky... 

I am really not picky about guitars, I know a good guitar from a bad one and I prefer the good ones. Some necks I do find particularly comfortable (JACKSONS) but otherwise I generally won't dislike like a guitar because of the neck unless it's just total shit. There aren't really any guitar companies I don't like because I feel like they all have their pros and cons, and most of the time it comes down to the individual guitar and not the brand name on the headstock.


----------



## fps (Apr 16, 2013)

Chronograph said:


> Any mass production guitar.
> 
> What they're after is high payrolls to the executives and high dividends to the stockholders. Couldn't care less about the unique personal features of a guitar. Just a conveyer of faceless clones.
> 
> P.S. If Dan (Oni Guitars) ever considered selling his business to one of the majors, I would sell all my Onis right away



Silly comment is silly.


----------



## jbab (Apr 16, 2013)

Most ESPs, especially the signature ones. The typical alder/maple/EMGs combination is a bit boring to me, especially at the price they are. And as of the signature series, adding $2000 for fancy inlays/paint job over the same alder/maple/EMGs combo is a complete ripoff IMO. There are exceptions to this, and I'd love to get an ESP edwards, but most of their guitars are pretty much the same


----------



## patata (Apr 16, 2013)

EVERY.GODDAMN.PRS...EVER.
And pretty much every Ibanez that's not a LACS but worths over 1,5k


----------



## patata (Apr 16, 2013)

SummonTheAncients said:


> Blackmachines don't appeal to me aesthetically.



 
You just said that on SSO.
 Don't say things like that here.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 16, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Anyone who owns multiple Onis and a Blackmachine obviously has good taste in gear, so far be it for me to criticize what you're playing. However, what you're being critical of here has literally *nothing* to do with the guitars themselves. You're basically ranting against corporate politics. That's fine, but this isn't really the place.



Sounds like a hipster. "As soon as it's popular i'm selling it!"

On topic - I've tried so many times to like a Les Paul. I've always wanted one and every time I sit down with one, I keep thinking "really?"


----------



## JLP2005 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have yet to play a 'strat' or 'tele' style guitar that I can bond with. I've been GASing for one ever since I saw Royal Thunder live, but I just can't feel the juice, man.


----------



## isispelican (Apr 16, 2013)

All the Ibanez guitars I've played felt like they were made out of plastic, like there isnt even any wood there. Also I cant stand their necks.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Sounds like a hipster. "As soon as it's popular i'm selling it!"



I didn't want to be the one to say it, that's pretty much exactly what I thought when I read that particular bit.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 16, 2013)

Gibsons - outdated, un-ergonomic designs, pickups you'd think were approved by a deaf man. No wonder the Fender Strat seemed like a space age instrument when it was released, with Gibson as the competition.

Schecter - huge, blocky baseball bat necks. Somehow manage to make 26.5" scale feel like cheese wire shredding my fingers to bits when Ibanez made 27" feel like butter. The modern Gibson.

PRS - Awful pickups, one of the worst neck joints I've ever encountered. Insane price tags on the top end stuff. A lot of their SE line guitars seemed to come with some of the ugliest pickup rings I've ever seen, as if they didn't want you to forget you'd picked the cheap option.

Suhr - I've played a few of these, they were ok, not really my thing but the price tags were ludicrous. I really couldn't see where my money was going, for what felt like a decent but not mindblowing guitar. I remember the first time I played one, one of the guys in the shop was like "Who the fuck has heard of a Suhr?", a few years later when I'm getting back into the guitar scene I see the shops filled with the damn things and everyone on the net raving about them. I've never been taken in by the hype. I've not had a chance to play any of their cheaper Rasmus line yet, but given that I'm not blown away by the flagship models, I won't hold out hope.

Dean - I suppose people in the know, know that a lot of Dean's are utter garbage. My wife's younger brother found this out the hard way when he ordered a Bumble slime Razorback. Man what a piece of junk. Then he ordered a special ML, abalone inlays, binding etc, cost a decent amount, turned out to be an absolute heap of shit too. I've had the dubious honor of playing many, many Deans and hated them all.


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2013)

For those saying " Schecters": the topic is about _highly praised _guitars,not those hated by 90% of sevenstring community 

Anyway

Ibanez: not a fan of the body shape,pickups and finishes (thought there are exceptions)


Gibsons: never played a single one that could make me say "sheesh,If only I had money..." instead of "well,for the price it's a lil meh"


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Apr 16, 2013)

not a fan of ibanez


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mayones - I've played the original MM denim and the neck was fat as fuck. Pretty much put me off Mayones forever.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 16, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Mayones - I've played the original MM denim and the neck was fat as fuck. Pretty much put me off Mayones forever.



The Regius isn't that comfortable, I had the same. But the Setius is incredibly comfortable.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Apr 16, 2013)

MM/PRS

I've owned a Music Man (Axis/JPX-6) and a PRS CE24. Bought them because they were used, cheap, and well the name.. Ended up hating them. 

PRS the volume/tone knobs were so loose that when I would lay the pick into the strings the guitar would slowly change tone and turn down.

Music Man, they sounded amazing but the necks felt weird to me almost like they were slow.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't like any guitar I can't play comfortably sitting down.

V's, oddly shaped things, all BC Riches, most Deans, that Dimebag shape, Xiphos, etc.

I like Les Pauls, but not if they're 100 pounds  I also really don't like Explorer shapes all that much either.

What does that leave me with? Strats, super strats, Teles, LPs and PRS shapes.


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 16, 2013)

I've played a decent numer of gibsons and didn't like how they felt at all, aside from one SG and some Explorers. I haven't found a single PRS that felt right to me yet either, but i haven't layed my hands on any 513 or Santana models yet. :/


----------



## yingmin (Apr 16, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> No wonder the Fender Strat seemed like a space age instrument when it was released, with Gibson as the competition.


This isn't even kind of true. Fenders were designed to be more affordable, practical, easy-to-repair workhorse guitars, without the elegance and craftmanship of Gibson. This may be difficult to believe for a lot of people around here, with their incredibly jaundiced view of guitars and their history, but back in the 50s and 60s, Gibson were really on the cutting edge in a lot of ways. The Flying V and Explorer were TOO space-age and ahead of their time for a lot of the market.


----------



## -42- (Apr 16, 2013)

I love Les Pauls.

LTDs are underwhelming. 

Fight me.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 16, 2013)

Gibsons and fenders. I just don't like the sound or looks.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 16, 2013)

yingmin said:


> This isn't even kind of true. Fenders were designed to be more affordable, practical, easy-to-repair workhorse guitars, without the elegance and craftmanship of Gibson. This may be difficult to believe for a lot of people around here, with their incredibly jaundiced view of guitars and their history, but back in the 50s and 60s, Gibson were really on the cutting edge in a lot of ways. The Flying V and Explorer were TOO space-age and ahead of their time for a lot of the market.



And yet the ergonomics of the strat vastly, vastly outstripped the Les Paul. I'm not making this up, I'm just passing on the thoughts and annecdotes of various musicians I've played with and been taught by who sold their Gibsons to buy Strats in the 60s, some of whom still own the same strats to this day.

The Explorer and the V might have looked space age, but the ergonomics were just as stoneage as the LP - worse in fact, in terms of the Explorer, I think.


----------



## Brutal7 (Apr 16, 2013)

The EVH Wolfgang. I just don't get it ...  One of the worst looking guitars on the market IMO. Also if all Flying V guitars suddenly disappeared over night I wouldn't mind.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 16, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> And yet the ergonomics of the strat vastly, vastly outstripped the Les Paul. I'm not making this up, I'm just passing on the thoughts and annecdotes of various musicians I've played with and been taught by who sold their Gibsons to buy Strats in the 60s, some of whom still own the same strats to this day.


First off, Les Pauls only came out a couple years before Strats, so it's not as if Strats unseated a long-standing tradition. By the 60s, both guitars were several years old. Moreover, both of them came out after Teles, and Strats arguably aren't any more ergonomic than Teles. Second, Les Pauls weren't even made for the majority of the 60s, which makes the comparison rather moot. There may have been a temporary swing in popular opinion away from Les Pauls, but there was a swing back towards it later.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 16, 2013)

When any guitar that is otherwise desirable to me, but it doesn't come in a fixed bridge version.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jackson. Particularly the Soloist.
I had a CS Soloist back in '02. Hated it. Mostly aesthetics, mind you. The bound neck and ebony board felt really nice, and the quality was top notch. I just didn't dig it at all. I regretted trading my RG3120 for it immediately-even if the Jackson was worth way more.

Any V. 

Explorers and SGs.

Green dot UV-I seem to be in a small minority on this one. I just don't get why it's so popular.


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Apr 16, 2013)

I played a Gibson Les Paul in a music store a few months ago... And to my surprise, it was actually VERY nice. My friend has an Explorer, and it's alright for the most part, but just way too bulky, heavy and uncomfortable (the Les Paul I played actually wasn't, oddly enough). And then I also once played a Custom Shop SG, and man that thing was terrible. It had 3 single rail pickups, which I found odd. They sounded like absolute shit too, although I guess that guitar was made for clean tones and not high-gain stuff. But even for that, they were just okay and still pretty noisy. The neck was horrendous, bigger than the one on the Les Paul and the Explorer, and it just felt incredibly cheap. It also had a very peculiar string spacing, two were normally spaced, then the two middle strings were a lot further apart from each other, and then the last two were also different. It just played and sounded terrible, especially for the price of it. And this was the one I was expecting to like the most.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 16, 2013)

Some of you need to get your big boy pants on and quit being scared of Floyds


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 16, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> PRS - Awful pickups, one of the worst neck joints I've ever encountered. Insane price tags on the top end stuff.



Yes on the price tags, though I'd argue mine was worth the price. Different instruments of the same model can be vastly different though.

Pickups - Must not be a blues or rock guy  I agree that they are trash for most of the stuff we play or write on this forum. I do have to say they are fantastic sounding for their original purpose, and the neck PUP is/was one of my favorites (I'm actually blown away by how close my Carvin's neck PUP is to my "holy grail" neck tone)

But the neck joint...?  Lost me there, it's literally one of my favorite neck joints. Anything in particular that bugs you about it? I'm curious cause like I said I'm a big fan of the neck joint


----------



## RevelGTR (Apr 16, 2013)

Small luthiers for the most part.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 16, 2013)

My friend tried to sell me a BFR JP6. Played it 4 seperate times, and I prefer my BC Rich over it


----------



## yingmin (Apr 16, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Pickups - Must not be a blues or rock guy  I agree that they are trash for most of the stuff we play or write on this forum. I do have to say they are fantastic sounding for their original purpose, and the neck PUP is/was one of my favorites (I'm actually blown away by how close my Carvin's neck PUP is to my "holy grail" neck tone)


I've never played a PRS I liked, but they do make some good pickups. If I could order a 57/07 set from them, I would seriously consider it.


----------



## Addison90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any famous guitars that can't do metal and djent


----------



## edsped (Apr 17, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> Jackson. Particularly the Soloist.
> I had a CS Soloist back in '02. Hated it. Mostly aesthetics, mind you. The bound neck and ebony board felt really nice, and the quality was top notch. I just didn't dig it at all. I regretted trading my RG3120 for it immediately-even if the Jackson was worth way more.
> 
> Any V.
> ...



I think the green dot UV is hideous. I'll also echo what someone near the top of the page said about Suhrs.


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 17, 2013)

Ha I see this was the first response to your post but yeah, The LP never did it for me. I do think some look really nice but I hate the way they feel when playing it. I am NOT a Gibson hater by any means. I absolutely love V's, SG's, Explorers, Trini Lopez double cuts etc.

In fairness the only single cut I ever liked as far as how it felt when I was playing it is the good old Tele. Love the Tele, the LP not so much.


----------



## BillNephew (Apr 17, 2013)

I gotta say that most Deans I have played were absolute garbage. I've never had any problems with my Gibson Les Paul Studio from 1993, and I am not scared of a tremolo either. I think the majority of people that don't like Floyd Roses or any double locking tremolo on this forum just don't like the extra bit of know how it takes to set one up. However, once it's setup, it's setup for quite a while. My Ibanez RG570 Edge Tremolo has held tune consistently for 4 months, even my Roadstar RS440 holds tune relatively well. Hell, I even have 3 guitars loaded with Kahler Flyers and they hold tune as well as my floyd equipped guitars.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 17, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> But the neck joint...?  Lost me there, it's literally one of my favorite neck joints. Anything in particular that bugs you about it? I'm curious cause like I said I'm a big fan of the neck joint



I've played some like this







Which I don't mind too much. It's not too obtrusive. But then I've played many like this, which is just horrendous.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I've played some like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Horrendous really depends on how you play. If you play with thumb wrapped around the neck predominately, that neck joint places your hand in a position to reach the upper frets with ease.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 17, 2013)

The neck heel isn't the problem on that Mira, it's the godawful pickups they put in those things. The only good "new" pickup they've made is the 57/10, the rest sound like garbage for anything other than blooz choogling. And they've still never made anything that sounds better than the original HFS/Vintage Bass combo IMO.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> The neck heel isn't the problem on that Mira, it's the godawful pickups they put in those things. The only good "new" pickup they've made is the 57/10, the rest sound like garbage for anything other than blooz choogling. And they've still never made anything that sounds better than the original HFS/Vintage Bass combo IMO.



 on them not making anything better in standard humbucker format than HFS / VB. That being said, that's a tough mountain to climb as those pickup do just about anything other than very specialized applications in metal territory where the overt warmth and inherit fuzz (with certain midrange centric higain) that accompanies it is not a good thing.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 17, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Pickups - Must not be a blues or rock guy  I agree that they are trash for most of the stuff we play or write on this forum. I do have to say they are fantastic sounding for their original purpose, and the neck PUP is/was one of my favorites (I'm actually blown away by how close my Carvin's neck PUP is to my "holy grail" neck tone)



i kind of agree. just because they can't do metal/extreme stuff doesn't mean that they're awful. i love those HFS pups on my friend's CE 24

speaking of neck joint..


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2013)

sojourner said:


>




Yup, I'm done. I quit. Stick a fork in me and put me in the microwave.


----------



## trickae (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought the ESP Stephen Carpenter 8 string was crap. No excuses for shitty playing or crap gear - i've played for far too long and was suprised a signature 8 from ESP would be that bad. 

I hate maple necks on fenders and can't stand them. Hate the vintage look as much as I dig stoner rock

Les Pauls and PRS, pretty much covered above, don't know what justifies the price. At least alembics look orgasmic - wtf i've seen bursts, flame and quilt tops from both manufacturers for the past 20 years, still i won't fork out 20k for a heavy ass guitar with 22 frets

JP6/7 EBMM and all anniversary variants. No hate but aesthetically it just doesn't do it for me. Hate the headstock and the thick neck. Nothing really changes from model to model every year - unlike ibanez

But i'm an ibanez fan boy so I can't say anything bad about them, except their cheap guitars are crap and there good ones are God Like.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 17, 2013)

RE: PRS...

On the neck heel, even on the newer Cu22 it never bothered me - probably because I rarely go up that high!

Pickups are variable. Hate the HFS/VB (mainly HFS, VB OK but lifeless). About the best sounding guitar I owned was a Cu22 with PRS's RP pickups in it. Even many PRS freaks hate the RP, originally for the BRW necked Modern Eagle, but in a mahog-necked hardtail they're awesome.


----------



## parksed24 (Apr 17, 2013)

-Carvin makes a lot of stuff I love, but the DC series with the bevel all the way around the edge of the body, the pickups (aesthetically), the headstock. I don't know, as a total package they just put me off.
-Anything Dean or LTD.
-Gibson SG was the WORST guitar I've ever owned. Pretty much most Gibson guitars aren't my cup of tea. I liked the Zakk Wylde sig (aside from the stupid bullseye), it felt great. But man, so do a lot of guitars for half that money and twice the looks... 
-Every V. I don't know how to play one without looking like a chafed butt hole.
-I really want to like the feel of a PRS, and I haven't played a ton of them yet so maybe this will change. As of right now for me, they're just desktop porn.

What's doing it for me right now are 80's style super strats with raw maple necks/boards and big ole meaty frets. Yes you, Jackson Adrian Smith, you will be mine


----------



## edsped (Apr 17, 2013)

trickae said:


> JP6/7 EBMM and all anniversary variants. No hate but aesthetically it just doesn't do it for me. Hate the headstock and the _thick neck_. Nothing really changes from model to model every year - unlike ibanez


----------



## Basti (Apr 17, 2013)

6 strings


----------



## Minoin (Apr 17, 2013)

Fender.. It's like FIFA; every year the same shit. And FIFA at least updates the aesthetic part.

Caparison. Sorry guys, but the ones I tried were not more playable than the average Schecter (let's hope it was the setup that explains the difference).

Let's not start on Dean, lost case.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 17, 2013)

PRS guitars,

from their SE's to their 2k+ models, none of them have ever had that 'zing' for me.
I didn't find anything really attractive about them aside from their aesthetics, and everytime I think "Wow that's a nice prs I ought to get it", I remember how lackluster they feel to my hands and just kinda.. meh and wish there was something there for me, because I like the way they look so much.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 17, 2013)

High end PRS guitars. Obviously great guitars but simply can't get along with the string spacing and pickups on them for some reason. The specs on them are really just a little lackluster for the price too.
I would far prefer a Mayones for the price + you don't have to pay 2k extra foray ones to give you custom option like woods or colors and the pickups available with Mayones are better anyway.

The way I see it, as great as PRS guitars seem to be there isn't a single one that I would want to modify a little bit without spending 5k on it... And for 3k I shouldn't have to make any changes to an instrument.

I do quite like the SE series, though. I wish they were a little more consistently set up and that they took of that tacky SE logo of the headstock, though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2013)

Gibson Les Pauls - I just think they're way to heavy and there's something about the neck/fingerboards that feels odd to me coming from Ibanez RGs and Jackson solosists.

Fender Stratocasters (some) - Depending on the fretboard radius I can really hate these some of the time. I have one now that I think has like a 9" radius or something ridiculous like that and I think I'll be going for a warmoth replacement soon.

I'm not sure how highly praised it is, but I wasn't a fan of the LTD Mustaine sig I played either.

A lot of Ibanez Prestige model necks feel strange to me as well. I may have just gotten used to the necks on their mid level guitars, though...

I've never really gotten along with the feel or aesthetic of Schecter guitars either.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 17, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Some of you need to get your big boy pants on and quit being scared of Floyds



What for? If we don't like how floyds feel or how obnoxiously worse restringing floyds is or intonating floyds is, why should we be forced to use them?

My two cents. 

All guitars should come with a hardtail bridge option.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2013)

So all Floyds should come pre-tremol-no'd?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 17, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> So all Floyds should come pre-tremol-no'd?



That'd be nice. XD

I hate having to set a guitar up every time I decide to change tunings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2013)

I had that same thought last night as i was setting my up 7620... But after I was done I kinda felt like it was worth it... Variety... The spice of life!


----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 17, 2013)

Tried a Jackson COW once, felt very cheap to me, kind of plasticy and headstock was massive


----------



## Snarpaasi (Apr 17, 2013)

Horizon NT-2 or something.. Tried one and thought "this is the same stuff as LTD crap". Not sure but I guess it was mostly because of the 3cm thick gloss, makes it feels like plastic and kills the tone.

Dean, LTD, BC Rich. All the V guitars.

Fenders in that sense they offer nothing interesting. I've never been into classic stratocasters.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 17, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> What for? If we don't like how floyds feel or how obnoxiously worse restringing floyds is or intonating floyds is, why should we be forced to use them?
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> All guitars should come with a hardtail bridge option.



It's all good dude. I just like to fudge around with people 

All guitars should have a fixed OR TREMOLO option!


----------



## will_shred (Apr 17, 2013)

> Gibsons - outdated, un-ergonomic designs, pickups you'd think were approved by a deaf man. No wonder the Fender Strat seemed like a space age instrument when it was released, with Gibson as the competition.



Umm... also not even remotely true because the Strat came out before the Les Paul. The Strat was made of all woods you could get in North America, while Gibson shipped in loads of mahogany which at the time was more or less considered an exotic wood.

Also as for "stone age ergonomics" plenty of people love the feel and sound of Les Pauls (myself included).

In the words of a wise man "that's just like... your opinion man"

*EDIT:*Tele, none the less fender was making electric guitars several years before Gibson.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 17, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Umm... also not even remotely true because the Strat came out before the Les Paul. The Strat was made of all woods you could get in North America, while Gibson shipped in loads of mahogany which at the time was more or less considered an exotic wood.
> 
> Also as for "stone age ergonomics" plenty of people love the feel of Les Pauls (myself included).
> 
> In the words of a wise man "that's just like... your opinion man"



Dis 4lyf bro
RIP Lez Porl Joans drummer of Jonas Brothers and president of the united reublic of Czech Korea.
In r harts 5ever <3

I kid, I kid.
The Les Paul is my favorite design ever. Love the necks, love the body, love the sound.
If it weren't for the limited upper fret access, 22 frets and short scale length (which I love but unfortunately doesn't allow for much versatility) all my guitars woul he Les Pauls or similar variants.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2013)

^Ibanez ARZ...


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 17, 2013)

Anything Gibson.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 17, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^Ibanez ARZ...




I've never been a fan of them. Every one I've tried has had inconsistent fretwork and tbh they're pretty ugly IMO.
Anyway, the fret access problem is more because its a Singlecut than because of the neck heel, for example, which I find lends more to comfortabity than playability.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 17, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Umm... also not even remotely true because the Strat came out before the Les Paul.


Les Pauls came out in 1952, Strats in '54. You might be confusing Strats with Teles, which came out in 1950 (as Esquires).


----------



## will_shred (Apr 17, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Les Pauls came out in 1952, Strats in '54. You might be confusing Strats with Teles, which came out in 1950 (as Esquires).



Right, none the less my point still stands because tele's are still made from the same woods and have the same construction as strats


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2013)

will_shred said:


> *EDIT:*Tele, none the less fender was making electric guitars several years before Gibson.



Not to be that guy, but: July 13, 1937: Gibson Plugs In the Electric Guitar | This Day In Tech | Wired.com

Now, solid-body, mass-produced guitars definitely go to Fender (as a first)

However, if we're talking about the Esquire / Tele / Nocaster which has arguably worse ergonomics.

I'm sure at this point we're just beating a dead horse. These are definitely subjective opinions and not objective facts were swapping here.


----------



## VESmedic (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't "hate" it, but my recently sold EBMM JPXI 7. Played like a dream, but could not stand the tone, no matter what I did. Could not dial out that overly annoying low mid hump thing goin on with it that all the fanboy's seem to like on this board for djent. Fucking hated it. Every other guitar I own destroyed it for clarity, tone, and percussive and tight attack. Just did not jive with it at all. But again, played like a dream. Changed out pickups 3 or 4 times. The absolute first guitar I owned that I could not get rid of something I did not like in the tone by changing out pickups.


----------



## vinniemallet (Apr 17, 2013)

You can ship to me if you want! I'll be happy! hahaha I really don't like any Gibson SG shapes and i hate shark inlayssss! haha



Danukenator said:


> I got a BFR (without getting pedantic) Rosewood necked JP6. I wanted to love the thing so bad but I just couldn't jive with the neck.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 17, 2013)

I like how a lot of these seem to be people with different hand sizes, lots of ibanez/jp neck hate which both are personally the most comfortable for my hands and thumb positioning, I would like to try a strandberg endurneck though, except sometimes on my 7 I put my thumb over the neck for some big Vai chords that you can't do without an extra finger and the endurneck might make that tough. 

I am not a fan of Gibsons though, I don't dislike the looks really just the way they play and the whole breaking at the headstock thing. Also low end Ibanez, and I love my high end Ibanez! 

Also I can't fall in love with any Jacksons or ESP's I play, I'm not sure why especially since I always lust over ESP's, I've played some really nice ESP's (I never bother with LTD except maybe like the AW-7) and they never do it for me. Then again if I had the selection japan had I'd probably own a few and probably a few edwards too.

edit: look at this, I dont even like V's and I want this thing. http://www.espguitars.co.jp/original/esparrow/index.html


----------



## littledoc (Apr 17, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> edit: look at this, I dont even like V's and I want this thing. ESP Original Series -ESP-ARROW-



Man, I _love_ the look of the ESP Vs, but I briefly owned an Alexi-600 and I just couldn't get past the atrocious upper-fret access (see here). If they tapered those things better, I'd eat 'em up.


----------



## trickae (Apr 18, 2013)

edsped said:


>


yeah man the EBMM's JP6's and JP7's are thicker than an ibanez no way near the 19/21mm thickness I have on my RG550 super wizard. 

On that note - i'm a trem abuser and think Ibanez refined what Floyd's did. Really want to try out a schaller but I need to get a hold of one. The trems on the EBMM's.... i'm not too big on. 

Another guitar that was a major downer was my first Jackson Kelly. I mentioned this in so many forums and posts before - I saved up lunch money for 2 years for that damn guitar and it had a bed post for a neck and weighed more than a biggest loser contestant. I sold my freaking universe for that guitar as well and it was the biggest slap in the face. I was in grade 11 then and man was pissed off. 

But the jackson soloist on the other hand was surprisingly amazing. If I wasn't on such spending spree with customs now - I'd get one of those - even the Broderick Sig.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Apr 18, 2013)

Snarpaasi said:


> Horizon NT-2 or something.. Tried one and thought "this is the same stuff as LTD crap". Not sure but I guess it was mostly because of the 3cm thick gloss, makes it feels like plastic and kills the tone.



Same here! i'd take Japanese Jackson Soloist or even Ibanez RGT2xx prestige over ESP Horizon NT-2. better bang for the buck for me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 18, 2013)

I was never a fan of the EBMM JPX shape. Love the standard JP, though.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2013)

isispelican said:


> All the Ibanez guitars I've played felt like they were made out of plastic, like there isnt even any wood there.



These RGA prestiges beg to differ with that sentiment


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2013)

What is a guitar supposed to feel like it's made of? Is that even what matters? Aren't Parkers made out of something other than wood?


----------



## Snarpaasi (Apr 18, 2013)

I already wrote into this topic but a trip to a local music store forces me to type again.

So, I went to buy new strings for my new guitar and hanged out there for a while, checking the supply they have. I tried ~15 guitars, played few chords acoustically just to check out how they feel and sound.

First there were six Gibson Les Pauls in a row: Two studios, two standards, and two others I didn't recognize but they were worth ~3000&#8364; = $3900. Could these be Reissues? 
I tried the Standards, both felt "okay" but nothing special.Then grabbed those expensive Pauls, I hardly noticed any difference. I'd imagine guitars at this price range should give at least some kind of goosebumps but was not impressed at all. 
After those an LP Studio felt a huge upgrade, it even resonated and felt pretty decent. 

I don't know if I have the wrong criteria, but I appreciate and value the resonance pretty high. I want to feel the vibration and "feedback" when I spank the crap out of my guitar. If it sounds dead acoustically, I doubt it sounds good with an amplifier. Of course there are exceptions etc..


----------



## Robrecht (Apr 18, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> I fucking hate ukeleles



Even when they're used for this?
The tiny Trooper (on ukulele) by RobrechtV on SoundCloud - Hear the world

_Edit_ -- recorded on this instrument, by the way:


----------



## edsped (Apr 18, 2013)

trickae said:


> yeah man the EBMM's JP6's and JP7's are thicker than an ibanez no way near the 19/21mm thickness I have on my RG550 super wizard.
> 
> On that note - i'm a trem abuser and think Ibanez refined what Floyd's did. Really want to try out a schaller but I need to get a hold of one. The trems on the EBMM's.... i'm not too big on.
> 
> ...


They're only a very small bit thicker I believe, the Ibanez feels so much thinner because it's flatter than the JP. The JPs still have thin necks.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 18, 2013)

^ ukele*V*e! awesome


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 18, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> What is a guitar supposed to feel like it's made of? Is that even what matters? Aren't Parkers made out of something other than wood?




If the guy ragging on "Plastic feeling" Ibanez guitars because he "couldn't hear the wood", he'd shit a brick doing a blind listening test with a Status Stealth bass. Some of the best bass tone he's ever heard, then you tell him there isn't a single piece of wood in the whole bass!


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Apr 18, 2013)

- Les Pauls
- V / Explorer bodies
- headless models

I think i'm too conservative
I love the Mayones Guitars, but i just can't like their brand new V model


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 18, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Some of you need to get your big boy pants on and quit being scared of Floyds


Not trying to troll or be hurtful:

But...

I don't use them

I don't like them

I don't want them in my fucking guitar

okay?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 18, 2013)

You'd probably like me last post in this thread. 
I like joking. I do it all the time. And I'll probably continue to. 

I stand by my statement with pride


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Apr 18, 2013)

LuizPauloDT said:


> I love the Mayones Guitars, but i just can't like their brand new V model


No one can.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 19, 2013)

Hrmmm well, one thing I am noticing is that headstocks are starting to get REALLY ugly, I know that it's a business staple in the industry to have your own headstock(s) but I am seeing some come out now that are awful looking. 

Bodens... these things are hideous. The body is GOD awful looking even though I understand how it could be amazingly comfy for recording but I wouldnt step anywhere near a stage with one, thats forsure. The headless thing... also, yuck.

I dunno if there's any one company who's guitars I really dislike apart from BC Rich but I gather the conversation here is more so being directed towards custom and boutique companies. If thats the case, apart from the odd ugly headstock, there's nothing I really dont like.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't think anyone actually praises them, but; Dean guitars. No way, no thanks, no how.


----------



## geofreesun (Apr 19, 2013)

i wonder what guitars will eventually survive this thread  so far jackson and carvin are doing fine~


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 19, 2013)

Most Gibsons apart from Flying Vs.

Les Pauls are too heavy, SGs are badly balanced, Explorers are uncomfortable, Firebirds are the size of dining tables, they all cost too much and they'll all break if you knock them off a guitar stand. Saying all this, my Flying V is wonderful and I love it.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 19, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> Hrmmm well, one thing I am noticing is that headstocks are starting to get REALLY ugly, I know that it's a business staple in the industry to have your own headstock(s) but I am seeing some come out now that are awful looking.
> 
> Bodens... these things are hideous. The body is GOD awful looking even though I understand how it could be amazingly comfy for recording but I wouldnt step anywhere near a stage with one, thats forsure. The headless thing... also, yuck.
> 
> I dunno if there's any one company who's guitars I really dislike apart from BC Rich but I gather the conversation here is more so being directed towards custom and boutique companies. If thats the case, apart from the odd ugly headstock, there's nothing I really dont like.



I don't mean this in an offending manner... Rather in a debating manner, but...
I don't think that I have ever read a post of yours in which there wasn't at least one thing that I disagreed with.


----------



## BaDaML (Apr 19, 2013)

Jackson, ESP, and Gibson. Never liked the way any of them felt.

As far as the Telecaster, a few made mention of them coming out in 1950 as an Esquire? I believe the early ones were 1948 as a Broadcaster, and the name was changed due to another company already using that name (Gretsch? For Drums?).


----------



## yingmin (Apr 19, 2013)

BaDaML said:


> Jackson, ESP, and Gibson. Never liked the way any of them felt.
> 
> As far as the Telecaster, a few made mention of them coming out in 1950 as an Esquire? I believe the early ones were 1948 as a Broadcaster, and the name was changed due to another company already using that name (Gretsch? For Drums?).



Esquires were first, in 1950, with a single bridge pickup. The Broadcaster was the two-pickup model, released later that same year. And yes, they changed the name because of Gretsch's Broadkaster drums.


----------



## BenSolace (Apr 19, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Agreed. There is a reason why my ESPs have cost between 1500-2000 dollars, and LTDs cost much less. Craftsmanship is FAR superior on the MIJ ESPs.





RZKSpieler said:


> Indeed. The quality of an ESP is far superior to that of an LTD. The quality of wood, the craftsmanship, the fit and finish, is all top tier. You get what you pay for.



I gotta disagree with both of you here. I own an ESP Horizon NT-II and have owned an Ltd MH-1000 (both at the same time). I can not say that the ESP is "far superior" to the Ltd - sure, there is a small improvement in finish (the Ltd needed a fret minor fret dress, but then again, so did my Ibanez RGD2127z when I got it), but aside from that I could not see where the price had doubled 

Anyway, my contribution (all aesthetic);

ANY SG shape (Gibson, Viper etc.)
.strandberg* (flame on!  )
Fender Jag

Most BC Rich shapes

Big companies' bad rip-offs of famous shapes e.g. Ibanez FR , Dean Soltero etc.

Truth is I can pick up any guitar and play it without feeling uncomfortable (save for certain models' upper fret access), so for me the only thing that puts me off playing it is if I don't like the look.


----------



## 3074326 (Apr 19, 2013)

Gibson fan here.. not a fan of SGs though. 

And for you guys complaining about price and weight of LPs, they make light and inexpensive models. 

Also not a Tele guy at all. I'm less impressed with ESP/LTD guitars the more I play them (quality is fine, but I hate the way they feel). I've found every Suhr guitar I've ever played to be decent, but not mind-blowingly good. Not that much better than a Standard Strat. Maybe I played bad ones, or maybe mass-production isn't as bad as people think.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Apr 19, 2013)

Furtive Glance said:


> Horizon NT-II. I love the look (especially DAT BLUE), I wanted to like it SO BAD. I even ordered one in to try out and most likely buy. But then I played it. My hands don't like the neck. I don't know if it's the carve, or the painted-ness, or what. And despite me KNOWING it's a total workhorse guitar that'll put up with a ton of shit, it didn't really feel solid either... I wish I liked it. But I don't.



That's a shame dude, I've had mine for about 4 years and it's a trooper! The push/tap went on it, but I don't use it anyway so I just took it out. Had it set up a couple of times and it's chipped and dented to buggery but it still plays as well as it did when I first bought it! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## BrandonS (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't find Les Pauls that comfortable to play, they feel far to thick and don't seem to "fit" to my body. I prefer my SGs!

I don't like strats, while they are more comfortable than a LP I just don't enjoy playing them, I guess that's more because i'm a metal player and they're not designed for that.

In terms of just totally ugly guitars.. Vs.. any weird "gothic" shaped guitars, the guitars with spikey bits on them to look "cool" (you know the type!)

Personally i've never played an Ibanez, so I can't comment on them.

AND I HATE UKELELES.


----------



## Robrecht (Apr 19, 2013)

BrandonS said:


> In terms of just totally ugly guitars... Vs
> 
> AND I HATE UKELELES.


----------



## katsumura78 (Apr 19, 2013)

edsped said:


>



Yeah I don't get that either lol. The XI and 12 have the best necks I've ever played in both 6 and 7 strings. My XI7 is the best guitar I've owned too.


----------



## Edika (Apr 19, 2013)

There were guitars I thought were overrated but there are also a lot of guitars I haven't tried or tried extensively so it's hard for me to be absolute. 
Fenders and Gibsons never did anything to me aesthetically but that has been changing lately. The Fenders I tried were nice to play and had that sparkle. The Gibsons I played a friends Custom and was not that impressed. It is a very nice guitar overall but it was difficult to play and wasn't too fond of the pickups. Of course coming from super strat guitars with thinner necks it's to be expected so I will reserve judgement until I either buy one or have the opportunity to play one more. One Explorer I tried though left me completely unimpressed. The sound was nice but I didn't like the aesthetics on the particular model even though it felt solid. I don't like the aesthetic of SG's at all so I don't see myself trying one soon. 
I tried an ESP eclipse standard (with no amp mind you) and I was let down a bit. Something about this guitar didn't correspond to the price. Mind you if I had the opportunity to try it with an amp I might have changed my mind since the tone might have proved me wrong, but as it was it was a no for me. That was the same but in a purely aesthetic view about the ESP Horizon. I didn't get to play it but by seeing it live it seemed really dull.
I changed my mind about Ibanez prestige's, at least their more expensive models, when I tried and bought my RG2006 puzzle top. But when I tried an RGA7 and a RG870 premium it was evident there was a gap. I tried both without an amp and it was mostly in terms of feel. I also tried another Ibanez prestige while trying an amp and while it sounded ok it was not something too exciting. I wasn't focusing on the guitar though.
With Carvins I love the sound of my DC400T stock but find the neck a bit uncomfortable. However due to the options and price I was set of sticking with them thereon. I loved the neck profile on my DC747 but couldn't get it to sound as I wanted even after a pickup swap (I am not much into mods so even that was too much for me). This experience kind of dampened my enthusiasm for them.
A BC Rich jrV (I know they are not highly praised) I had did what it supposed to do, which means giving a great metal sound. The specs were awesome for the price. However the neck profile was too round and fat. I got used to it but I was getting tired pretty easily. Then I played my other guitars and it was effortless. I couldn't get a very low action because there was a lot of buzzing. I finally found a solution but the techs here kind of suck.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 19, 2013)

Ibanez prestiges. I haven't played one that held a candle to my ESPs, in the same price range. (new) I've bought 5 or 6 these last years trying to find one that would validate the raving reviews I read there, and I resold all of them except the RG 2610 because it was the best of the lot and I paid a pittance for it.
They're not bad by any means, but other brands in the same price range issue much better products imho.


----------



## robski92 (Apr 19, 2013)

I dislike any V's or anything that really isn't either a strat like body or les Paul body. Gibson's are highly over rated in my opinion as well.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 19, 2013)

Crabface said:


> I don't mean this in an offending manner... Rather in a debating manner, but...
> I don't think that I have ever read a post of yours in which there wasn't at least one thing that I disagreed with.



I aim to please.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 19, 2013)

Haven't played a single LTD I liked unfortunately. The neck on it just makes me want to slap the korean child who made it. Can't say about ESP, never had access to one.

Hate most Gibsons, played a few recently that were awesome as fuck, so I dunno, too hit and miss at any rate.

90% of the Deans I've played are garbage.

Oh, and not a guitar, but fucking pickups, the famous EMG 808. God damn. FUCK that pickup. It sounded like compressed ass coming out of a funnel in a fat man's ass. I've never been so disgusted with a tone in my LIFE. It's lifeless, dimensionless, lacks any variety of dynamics anywhere, and it even managed to make a Diezel Einstein sound like ass. That's seriously impressive. I have NO problem at all with the EMG 81 and such, they're good for what they do, not my thing mind you, but I can use em without complaint. Can't say for the 707, but I will never own an 808. I've never had a pickup make me this upset.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> I aim to please.


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 19, 2013)

geofreesun said:


> i wonder what guitars will eventually survive this thread  so far jackson and carvin are doing fine~



That's because I never bothered to ever actually buy one. I have played them in stores and never said to myself "I have to have this."

Ibanez... I say that to myself often. Same with EMBB JP's (though I have yet to shell out the money for one.)

GTFO with the damn TOM bridges and I might one day buy an ESP... but probably not.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2013)

I recently stopped hating TOMs... as much...


----------



## Xaios (Apr 19, 2013)

Aside from my Ibanez AM205, a TOM is basically the kiss of death as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ibanez JEMs don't really impress me. Not a fan of Dimarzio Evolutions, HSH configs, 5 way blade switches (prefer 3 way toggle on high end guitars), and their lack of neck binding. The trem route is ridiculous, and totally unnecessary even for someone who uses the whammy constantly, most guitars start to fret out against the high frets when you pull it back that far anyway . Mostly they just don't feel comfortable to me.

My friend has a Herman Li signature model, it doesn't do much for me either.

Les Pauls, for many of the same reasons mentioned here already.


----------



## Rain (Apr 19, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Most Gibsons apart from Flying Vs.
> 
> Les Pauls are too heavy, SGs are badly balanced, Explorers are uncomfortable, Firebirds are the size of dining tables, they all cost too much and they'll all break if you knock them off a guitar stand. Saying all this, my Flying V is wonderful and I love it.


 

I'm with ya there bro! Gibsons are extremely overpriced, overrated guitars. I extend that to some of their Flying V's too. However, the recent Grace Potter Flying V was extremely impressive. Got to play one at NAMM and I fell in love. Sadly, I have no use for a 1k 6 string guitar right now. Also, Buckethead is awesome.

Gibson pisses me off for never making improvements on their guitars. They've mostly been making the same guitars for the past 20 years, with the exception of some limited runs which pisses me off even more that they're limited because they want the value to go up on them. Modern companies are making super fast, comfortable, incredible guitars and selling them at a fraction of the price that Gibson is. I want to love Gibson but Gibson doesn't deserve it as they are now.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 20, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> I aim to please.



  
  

Ok, that was a good response.


----------



## littledoc (Apr 20, 2013)

BenHughesDS said:


> I gotta disagree with both of you here. I own an ESP Horizon NT-II and have owned an Ltd MH-1000 (both at the same time). I can not say that the ESP is "far superior" to the Ltd - sure, there is a small improvement in finish (the Ltd needed a fret minor fret dress, but then again, so did my Ibanez RGD2127z when I got it), but aside from that I could not see where the price had doubled




That's easy brah: cost of labor. Everyone seems to think that guitar prices scale linearly with quality. Nothing could be further from the truth. Cost of labor is HUGE. The Indonesian Rupiah exchanges with the American dollar at a rate of 1000:1. So two identical guitars  exact same specs and level of quality assurance  will vary greatly in price depending on where they're made.


----------



## gunch (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackson Broderick = 

I'm so mad that Jackson is putting that hideous headstock on EVERYTHING now


----------



## NorCal_Val (Apr 20, 2013)

Les Pauls.
Only because I like Strat scale length, and the strings
on LPs don't have enough "fight" in them.
It has nothing to do with tone/aesthetics/weight/cost.


----------



## Crabface (Apr 20, 2013)

NorCal_Val said:


> Les Pauls.
> Only because I like Strat scale length, and the strings
> on LPs don't have enough "fight" in them.
> It has nothing to do with tone/aesthetics/weight/cost.



My Les Paul w/ .011s has more fight than my strat w/ .10s.
Just try it out with heavier strings. Granted, it's not exactly the same effect, but its pretty similar.


----------



## Polythoral (Apr 20, 2013)

I've yet to play a PRS that I've found felt good enough to constitute the price.

They DO look nice though...


----------



## NorCal_Val (Apr 20, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> I've yet to play a PRS that I've found felt good enough to constitute the price.
> 
> They DO look nice though...



For certain.


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 20, 2013)

Schecter Loomis - Just felt like the guitar was fighting me while playing. Didn't like how it sounded. Could of just had a bad apple.

ESP Eclipse II - Didn't like how it felt or sounded

Gibson, Dean, and most Fender I don't even look at.


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 20, 2013)

Fenders suck, bc its either a $500 POS or its a crazy expensive guitar that you can get all the quality at half the price from someone else. With the exception of the jim root model bc that is pretty cool even though i dont care for 6slingers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 20, 2013)

Which Jim Root sig are you talking about? If you're talking about the Tele, it's build in the same place where those $500 "POS's" are made. The Strat is USA-made, and you can get standard MiA Strats for $500 cheaper than the JR Strat.


----------



## TelegramSam (Apr 23, 2013)

Most Gibsons. Exceptions made for an Explorer I played once, that thing was monstrous. The weird thing is, I think it may just be a prejudice against the brand, because I love other LP-style bodies, especially Eclipses. Maybe its something else, what do I know?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 23, 2013)

Ibanez. I love my UV, but I don't understand what they are doing today. A horrible Indonesian product line _IMO_, and even the Prestige models get pickups swapped by their owners. Seems like the neck profile makes up for everything else.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 23, 2013)

Jackson. Every time I play one I'm think, "I could be playing an Ibanez right now..." 

Gibson. Everyone I have ever played, played worse than $300 GRG170s. Inexcusable. 

Fender. I just hate the specs. I guess maybe I shouldn't say hate, instead just not for me, but I do hate them. I really do. 

LTDs. I just don't get them. I have never played one and been wowed. They do not agree with me at all. I hate the neck profile, EMGs are not for me and they just don't have a model that does it for me. 

PRS. They don't have a single model with specifications that I like.


----------



## jahosy (Apr 23, 2013)

The biggest letdown for me is the Caparison Angelus. Owned two of them (pro-white and trans blue HGS) and love both finishes but the neck profile just didn't feel right.

Zac will claim otherwise though


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I like every highly praised guitar on this forum  ummmmm

What I don't like -

Import Schecters
BC Rich

EDIT - I'm not into Mayones that much and i'm not really sure why.... There's been a few that I have really dug though!! 

never played one though


----------



## stratjacket (Apr 24, 2013)

Gibson - any model, never liked any of them

Fender strat (and strat-like guitars such as Suhr, G&L, etc...) - for many of the same reasons that's been listed, don't like single coils, don't like the trems.

PRS - reminds me of smooth jazz or something, nothing against jazz players, but best way to describe it.

This is actually pretty lucky for me since these are expensive as hell too


----------



## Origin (Apr 24, 2013)

Every Jem ever, Fender, Gibson.


----------

